# Adhesive cable mounts



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have used the basic square ones from HD and lowes and they work..almost.... i had to use some super glue gel to make them stay long term(works well and cheap) or screw them in w/ short flat heads for heavy wiring... if the area permits...below is a link to all things cable ck.... ebay too


https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=6435


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

MacMaster Carr for 3 M mounts with VHB


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I asked a boat rigger how he gets his to stick. He says a dab of plexus is the way to go if you want it there forever.

I'm using these for transducer wiring on my transom. The 3m vhb works really well if you do a good job of surface prep.

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Clips-Strong-Self-Adhesive-Pads/dp/B01N6EIQQF


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

need a non- secure link to open


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I bought the 3m ones at Lowe's. They seem to be holding fine.


----------

